# This weed/bush? Has conquered my walkway all summer.



## Superjustin13 (Nov 7, 2020)

Can anyone potentially help identify this monstrosity that took over my walkway the entire summer? I just go the courage to go outside and conquer this thorny monster. There's never been a tree where this was. There's a massive bush, here? It doesn't seem to have roots more a stump.. Is it something the bush may have sprouted for protection or something?


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Buffaloberry shrubs have silver leaves that are arranged opposite each other in pairs along the stems.

Regardless of Identification, I sense you Want. It. Gone. ...?

Tie a loop in the end of a long rope, work the rope around the ground at the bottom of the shrub, once you have both ends of the rope again, pass the rope through that loop, pull it tight and then tie the non-looped end to the trailer hitch in rear of a truck or vehicle and s-l-o-w-l-y p-u-l-l the entire shrub, root mass and all, out.

Another option (if you don't mind working around the thorns) is to cut the shrub off at the trunk and then immediately use a sponge paint applicator to apply undiluted (full strength) glysophate (active ingredient in RoundUp) directly to the exposed trunk stem(s).

Bye-bye buffalo-berry thorn bush!


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

That looks more like a Russian Olive but its hard to tell from the photos. Its thorns are alternately arranged vs oppositely arranged for the Buffaloberry


----------

